# Source Please !!



## paint312 (Dec 18, 2016)

Im new...my apologies for a silly question...Been dealing with someone whos raping me price wise.....Never ordered online....so many options...domestic or import...Scam or real...desperatly need help without the sarcasm please....Naps ?...Any labs in particular ?...PM me please...


----------



## DUTCHPHARMA (Dec 19, 2016)

feel free to reach out to us brother were here to help!


----------



## AVP (Dec 21, 2016)

paint312 said:


> Im new...my apologies for a silly question...Been dealing with someone whos raping me price wise.....Never ordered online....so many options...domestic or import...Scam or real...desperatly need help without the sarcasm please....Naps ?...Any labs in particular ?...PM me please...


Hit me up what you are looking for buddy

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G928C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## paint312 (Dec 22, 2016)

Where is the PM option....lol?


----------



## DUTCHPHARMA (Dec 22, 2016)

paint312 said:


> Where is the PM option....lol?



Email me sir, we can take care of you dutchpharma@protonmail.com


----------



## AmericanTopTeam (Jan 7, 2017)

Drugs Gear is the way to go brother. 

Drugsgear.com  Fast shipping and top quality goods.


----------



## domestic-supply (Jan 27, 2017)

*The only way to go*


----------



## Stat42 (Feb 4, 2017)

H-sa won't disappoint bro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Feb 4, 2017)

BasicStereo & Dispense Quick. 

Good people.. Great products. Take your pick.


----------

